# Alluring Aquatic what did you guys get ???



## LuvKay26 (May 25, 2014)

So I had mixed emotions about this collection, I think I bought waaayy too much & now Im not sure if I made the right decision, when there's so many other collections coming out back to back, but heres what I did get, & Im actually giving away a lippie on IG if you're intersted !!!  XOXOX


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

Very good clear swatches best ones I have seen to date thanks for posting I feel the same way about this collection packaging it to die for but the products itself is average nothing really stand out but the eyeshadows and gots lipstick well at least we can look at the beautiful package its just stunning mac outdid themselves with this one


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (May 26, 2014)

Don't feel bad.  It's one of those no regret collections!  I'd say it's the best overall collection we've seen this year.  I'd start saving for the fall collections now.


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so sad I didn't get a chance to get anything from this collection.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous collection. So far from AA I only have Delphic but would like Aphrodite's Shell. I have a light/medium skin tone. Does anyone know if that bronzer looks good on this skin tone?


----------



## radgirl862003 (Aug 24, 2014)

I bought all the eye shadows, 2 lippies, Aphrodite's shell, and golden bronzer.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

The packaging was soo stunning I got the two blushes, four lipsticks, a bronzer, and the extra dimension bronzer.


----------



## xochtl (Mar 14, 2015)

I was late getting anything from this collection, but I ended up with Aphrodite's Shell, Goddess of the Sea, Siren Song, and the Neptune nail polish. No regrets! Glad I decided to buy a few things


----------

